# NSW Taking silly string to a whole new level.



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Not being one to listen to others I keep trying to see just what I can land on silly string. So with the weather behaving this afternoon I decided it was time to have another go at landing a jewie (any size) on 1lb fireline crystal matched to 2lb sunline fc leader. After setting up my 1-3 kilo LOX rod with the silly string it was time to go and get my jewie lure box.

This is where my plan looked flawed  . My lure box is full of 4 inch shads, paddle tails and jerk baits with heavy jig heads. If I were to tie one of these on my leader would pop just on the cast so I needed a new plan. As I scatched my way around through my tackle box I found some small lures that just might do the trick. Some 50mm squidgy stealth prawns and I found some 1/8 no 1 tt jig heads to suit. After carefully tieing the lure onto my leader I realised If I had to re-tie another on at night there wasn't much chance I would be able to see it, oh well I better get a good fish early I guess.

Things started pretty quickly for me and one of the first few casts I managed an ok flathead. After a quick inspection of the leader I cast out again and hop the prawn back towards me when my line goes tight and my rod loads up. This fish doesn't do much at first just a few lunges then a head shake that has me guessing at a little soapy jew untill.... it wakes up and bolts for the bottom. I turn to my mate and call it for a jewie and joke that this could take a while.

10 minutes into the fight and its a bit of a stalemate. We have travelled a few hundred meters upstream but more worrying is that we have moved from 4m deep water to 13m deep water and with 1kilo leader I start to wonder if I have any chance lifting this fish. I'm aware that it's not huge but still I have very little power to lift it from the deep.

The temptation to thumb the spool is strong but I resist and high stick the rod a bit instead between this fish's runs. This seems to give me a little more power without thumbing the spool and any time the fish starts to power off I back off immeadiately. Pretty soon I start to gain some line and do my best to stay close to the fish. I don't really think I would of landed this fish without the hobie. I had 100meters of line with no backing if I couldn't follow it around I quite simply would of had an empty spool.

The fight starts to go more and more in my favour and soon I see that sight we all love, a slab of chrome rolling on it's side next to the yak. A quick gaff job was called for as there was no way I was frigging around with a net on such light line and the fish was mine 

It turns out the fish was hooked just under the chin which probably helped my leader alot but also probably helped the fish pull harder. Have a good look to see if you can see my leader in the pics, that 2lb is soooo thin.
















Hope you enjoyed reading,
Cheers 
Stewie.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Freak!!

well done!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

For f**** sake Stewie! Couple more weeks and I'll be down for some mid-week action...


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Inspirational!! Wow! But i notice that the location was not too exact. Congratulations. How cold was it?

rob


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Nice one buddy. great read, great fish


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Stewie , fantastic effort mate , what a bit of angling , and its a really nice fish as well looks good and healthy , you are amazing Stewie , good one mate , i'm very impressed thats sport fishing at its limit i think


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Great story Stewie. You're a nutter.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

You finally did it Stewie, well done mate. I'm going to have to come down that way an chase Jews with you one day.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That's amazing :shock: I'm guessing there's even a knack in knowing how tight to go when tying the knots.

Lightest line I've ever used is the stuff that comes on the cheap little kids combos from K-Mart....that's light enough for me I think.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi

Fishing with such light tackle, this is top technique. I agree that you can't do it without hobbie plus your skill. Thump up!

Cheers Darwin


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Sensational Stewie!
Couldn't ask for a better hook up.
That's an awesome achievement. Great story.
What's your next challenge?


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Jewie Stewie we'll call you! :lol:

Top stuff, Stewie, you set your goal and you did it! So how did the new rod handle? I've never used one of the LOX rods but I hear they are pretty sweet.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

well done nice fish


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

sensational... I've worked my way down to 2lb and starting to get some nice results but a Jewie, Stewie!!!!

I have been planning on sticking 1lb on one reel but all I can do is sit back in wonder at the skill you have. I still remember the snapper you landed at Depot last winter, you are an amazing angler

cheers

John


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good one Stewie a nice well earned result.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

Bloody well done, cant imagine knots at night with that string, great stuff.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Insane fish Stu :shock:


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hats off to you Stewie. What a sensational capture. 
Did you weigh the fish?


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done stu, jew on 2lb = lots of fun :lol: Ronnie.


----------



## Slacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice work Stewie...

So whats next? 1m snapper on 1lb?

I'd like to see that...


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hahahaha - glad you get to test you plan out - what a capture !!


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

Slacker said:


> Nice work Stewie...
> 
> So whats next? 1m snapper on 1lb?
> 
> I'd like to see that...


dont tell him that ,he will try and get a big snapper on 1lb
and do it
well done stewie


----------



## Parko29 (Dec 19, 2009)

Great stuff Stewie!!!!


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

_continues shaking head_

Unit.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Silly, very silly.

nice fishy though


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Bertros said:


> You've done nothing though to sate my desire to upgrade to a hobie. Thanks for that.


Just do it Bertros. There is a huge difference between A)being towed down the river by a big fish losing line the whole time and
B) following a fish down the river whilst keeping as much line on your spool as possible.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Fantastic looking... lox rod!

Nice catch too :shock:


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

A very silly post and a great read Stewy. Soon you will be catching them with no line and just convincing them to bite lures sitting on the yak's deck!! Top stuff!


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Bloody hell stewie, nice stuff.

Skill mate skill...


----------



## fishlexic (Jun 13, 2010)

your crazy stewie would of been like catching that 1 you lost up the wonnie on 1lb good work mate can't wait to get out there


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

happy to see another officianado of the light line brigade-top catch!


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Very cool :shock:


----------

